# Tekin 112 Charger Question



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

I have one each of the venerable old Tekins (112A and 112C) and was wondering now that I am creeping back into playing with my R/C stuff, what firmware version is a must for these newer/NiMH cells?

I understand that they are back in business, and that I may be able to have them updated if necessary. I was just wondering what versions work with the non-NiCD cells and what charging profile to use if I have an older one that will work without modifcation/update.

Sorry if this is repetitious, but any info would be great.

Also, as an aside, anyone know if there is a downloadable version of the Tekin dyno (DYN900) manual available anywhere? I found my dyno in a box in the shop the other night (with my chargers, and a butt load of 2400 NiCD cells) and cannot for the life of me find the manual anywhere. Outside of needing a new motor for it, it appears to work ok still, it would be nice to recall what all the numbers mean again! LOL!

Thanks for any insight.

David


----------



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok, found the dyno manual here:

http://www.teamtekin.com/Manuals/DYNO900.pdf

Sorry to have bothered y'all with that.

[EDIT] Also found the other info I was looking for on Tekin's site. Apparently H31 is the number I needed to know. Looks like I need to have some upgrading done soon.[/EDIT]


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Technically "they say" H27 would be the lowest you should use for charging NiMH cells but we have used everything from E26 (one of the first models) to H31 to charge everything from 2/3A cells on up to 3300s with no difference in the way the charger peaks the pack. The newer (H28-H31) software versions do add a P0 mode that is supposedly made for NiMH cells but I normally don't use it at all. When I have used it, it didn't seem to peak out the pack fully enough (temp wise) to my liking. I normally use CS and P2 for all of my charging and repeaking respectively.


----------



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks much for that feedback. Once I got home and fired them up to see their versions, I discovered that my 112A has h31 already. My admittedly older C model is h27. If you had this setup, would you upgrade the C to h31? $50 + shipping is a fair sum if h27 can do the same job.

And you use cold start (CS)? I could've sworn that was a no-no with NiMHs and these chargers. Glad I posed the question here and got some insight.


----------



## rcone4u2 (Sep 25, 2001)

I have 3 of the 112c's and they all work fine for charging nimh I have a h27, h28, and h31 they all work fine! great chargers! :thumbsup:


----------



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks to you guys for the replies. It's nice to know that I don't necessarily need to get a new charger since the 112s obviously work with the newer batts.

What type of charging rates do you guys use on say 4 cells of 3300s? Looking to run some stock motors in an oval car, just to clue you in on my intended use. If all goes well and the Mrs will lemme pickup a nice car, I am hoping to make some of the races on the carpet down at Sandhills later on this winter.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

112's work great.. H27+ / H31 will work fine. Only gripe you can't change the cutoff, but it seems that the cutoff works good for the newer 3300's .

Them Tekins are hearty chargers... shoulda never sold mine for a T30  I want them all!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I can't see why you'd use another charge rate for a lower number of cells so I'd suggest 6 amps for your 4 cell pack. This seems to pretty much be the going charge rate for 3300s nowadays. Check out SPC for a care of 3300s how to. Tom has some good information on care of cells there.


----------



## David B. (Nov 23, 2004)

Ovalman, thanks for the link and info. I knew the amps would be the same for 6 or 4, I just kinda wanted to throw out my intended setup and use so any specific advice might show up in early responses, without the followup "What are you gonna be doing with it?" and such.

So does the old adage with NiCDs still hold true for the NiMHs, that being charge at more amps (but within a safe tolerance of course) for early punch but less long run power and charge at less amps to maximize run time still true? I mean I don't think runtime is that big of a deal with these new cells really, but was wondering if the old rules even remotely applied anymore.

I'll follow up on that link and start my re-education I guess. lol! Thanks again.


----------

